# Shallow Sport 25' X3 debuts today



## TEXASBACKWATER

I have waited a long time to see my next boat and it will be unveiled today at the Houston Boat Show.....Can't Wait!


----------



## patwilson

Plz take pics....


----------



## yellowskeeter

I saw the add on tsf, send pics for sure!!


----------



## trouttracker82

No pics???


----------



## quackersmacker

Pic


----------



## Number_Five

HOLY @#$! :ac550:


----------



## Profish00

$20,000 what a deal. 

I like


----------



## quackersmacker

Profish00 said:


> $20,000 what a deal.
> 
> I like


X4

Probably $20k x 4, just for the hull


----------



## Profish00

quackersmacker said:


> X4
> 
> Probably $20k x 4, just for the hull


Boat Show Special...lol


----------



## daniel7930

Nice


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I know it's the new thing, but I was surprised by the price rigged out.


----------



## quackersmacker

Profish00 said:


> Boat Show Special...lol


I'll take two then!



BLUEBERRY said:


> I know it's the new thing, but I was surprised by the price rigged out.


What was the price?


----------



## jeffscout

Wow. Very specialized. I guess if you fish in deep south TX it works. If you fish Galveston, you better wear a back belt.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

From what I heard at the show it was around $100,000 rigged as shown. SS are high dollar boats to begin with so I wouldn't doubt the price.


----------



## devil1824

Fly Fishermans nightmare. Too much head gear.


----------



## jeffscout

Wade fisherman's dream. Pay $100k for a boat to anchor it and wade fish.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Looks like a Dargel.


----------



## Gilbert

:work:looks like a lowside lat27


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

jeffscout said:


> Wow. Very specialized. I guess if you fish in deep south TX it works. If you fish Galveston, you better wear a back belt.


What are you talking about? Obviously something you know nothing about.


----------



## FishAfrica

X2 looks like a triple sponsoned Dargel


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Spots and Dots said:


> Looks like a Dargel.


In what way?


----------



## aggiefishinDr

So we have only 1 picture and no water specs? What's the deal, who has the goods?


----------



## DSL_PWR

an uglier dargel?


----------



## wellconnected

aggiefishinDr said:


> So we have only 1 picture and no water specs? What's the deal, who has the goods?


So for 100k it should run 200mph in 1 inch of water, and walk over 60ft seas with ease....LOL!


----------



## patwilson

Reminds me of the old Falcon Skipjack or Falcon Thunderbird?


----------



## RedXCross

Also a Wee bit of Falcon Tiger in there, Toledo Bend Special. ask me how I know. LOL



patwilson said:


> Reminds me of the old Falcon Skipjack or Falcon Thunderbird?


----------



## Sonnysmarine

patwilson said:


> Reminds me of the old Falcon Skipjack or Falcon Thunderbird?


 Yes I bet it the old Falcon hull Wes's grandpa built years ago, changed up some, still some around POC. Still running,, one of the Greorgy charters it , fishes the jetties, The other Greogry runs a new Mowdy, now but there was two of them at Clarks all the tme.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think it looks sweet! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## EvansMarine

Seen it yesterday, awesome looking, no numbers, but at 100k I'm way out!


----------



## Long Pole

mardigrastopsntails said:


> What are you talking about? Obviously something you know nothing about.





mardigrastopsntails said:


> In what way?


Are your feelings going to be ok?


----------



## el rojo

I agree with Gilbert shaved down Latitude.


----------



## C BISHOP

Just looks the the 27 cut down but if that price tag of $100,000 is accurate , holy ****


----------



## daniel7930

There Facebook has a pic of it on the water


----------



## Rippin_drag

Nice rig but they are getting ridiculous.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails




----------



## Walter

I bet it's 120k rigged like the picture....crazy.


----------



## daniel7930

I like shallow sports. I even own one. But don't think I would spend 100 k on a boat 50 is my max I think


----------



## boltmaster

$100k............wow. !!!!!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR

100k for that? bwahahahaha.....

someone needs to stop snorting the fiberglass dust..


----------



## Mini-x Fan

100k is flat out rediculous for a boat. If I'm gonna pay anywhere near that much, that sucker better fly and have autopilot!!!!


----------



## Coastline Marine

Guys relax just bc someone wants 40k worth of extras on a boat doesn't mean u need all that!

This guide has the boat set up for inshore and offshore. (2 boats in 1)

If you add all the electronics, fly by wire controls, 2 power poles etc etc to a haynie, scb, yellowfin, shoal water etc it will cost the same


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think if you take all of the aluminum work off and what looks to be a possible fortune in electronics off you would have a fair priced boat for a 25'. Pretty much any decent 22' plus boat rigged that way would be in the $100k range. Has anyone ever priced a $30k jeep at a booth Seema show? The price of the jeep is probably the cheapest part of a show build.


----------



## Im Headed South

Is that a 300 on it? Yellowfins will get into 6 digits rigged similarly and a 25' Stingray with a *350* Verado with a bunch of electronics might get you there but unless your putting gold plated aluminum on a Haynie and Shoalwater I can't see them getting into 6 digits. Hell I could be pulling a Towered 21 Cat behind my HO and not be at 100k lol.


----------



## el rojo

That boat will be floating the Port Mansfield area.


----------



## HookSetterTX

Weird looking boat and I agree it sounds like its way over priced. With that being said, what boat is not over priced these days.

High dealer pricing is what has kept the used boat market so hot!


----------



## daniel7930

Jerryhking said:


> Weird looking boat and I agree it sounds like its way over priced. With that being said, what boat is not over priced these days.
> 
> High dealer pricing is what has kept the used boat market so hot!


That's y I got a used one lol. Lot cheaper and I found one rigged the way I wanted


----------



## Camcopelin

i am still looking for th master beedroom and kids room?


----------



## Law Dog

Wow, nice rig!


----------



## rgregg08

It's a bad a$# looking boat! if you go to the boat show its definitely worth walking by and staring at for a few mins....we did anyway.


----------



## fishin shallow

el rojo said:


> That boat will be floating the Port Mansfield area.


Capt. Buchen?


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Thats a sweet rig!


----------



## jeffscout

mardigrastopsntails said:


> What are you talking about? Obviously something you know nothing about.


Defensive much? 

I do know a few things about boats, and Galveston Bay. And I do find it laughable and somewhat pathetic that people think it's OK to spend that much money on a 25' boat. And looking at the bow of that boat makes me think of old tri hulls that beat the ever living snot out of you. Not sure that hull is what I'd select for Galveston.

But, if you are happy with it, more power to you.


----------



## j wadd

Camcopelin said:


> i am still looking for th master beedroom and kids room?


 i seen it yesterday at the show and can say you probally could fit a king size matress on the front deck... more fishing room than anyboat ive seen in a long time.... nice rigging to coastline marine


----------



## BigBobTx

When and only when I hit the lotto.........................


----------



## baitbuckett

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## Coastline Marine

jeffscout said:


> Defensive much?
> 
> I do know a few things about boats, and Galveston Bay. And I do find it laughable and somewhat pathetic that people think it's OK to spend that much money on a 25' boat. And looking at the bow of that boat makes me think of old tri hulls that beat the ever living snot out of you. Not sure that hull is what I'd select for Galveston.
> 
> But, if you are happy with it, more power to you.


If you are in the market for a big water boat that also floats in 8-9 inches please come by after the show and go for a ride in the X3 and then you could come back on 2 cool and share your experience.


----------



## jeffscout

Coastline Marine said:


> If you are in the market for a big water boat that also floats in 8-9 inches please come by after the show and go for a ride in the X3 and then you could come back on 2 cool and share your experience.


I'm not, but thanks. I fish Galveston and don't see the need for floating in 8-9" when most of my fishing is deeper than 3'. I'm guessing that boat is better suited for the Laguna, not the upper coast.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Looks nice! now they need to build a 20'-22' X3 that us working stiffs can afford...


----------



## huntnetime

Drool...very nice boat...just for reference, my wife and I paid $87k for our first home.  Don't think I'll be in the market for this one, but one can dream.


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Interesting looking boat for sure. I'm very curious on some performance numbers with that 300. I stared at it for a bit at the show. However, for that price I'd get a 24' YF.


----------



## mirage98

:cheers:


FISHIN COUG said:


> Interesting looking boat for sure. I'm very curious on some performance numbers with that 300. I stared at it for a bit at the show. However, for that price I'd get a 24' YF.


+1


----------



## peque

Di you really need the 3rd hull??? Can that thing hole shot In 1'?? I would love to ride it.....


----------



## daniel7930

I don't know about the 1 in hole shot. But the 27 was running in a foot of water


----------



## Dustin Pfluger

Just left boat show guy said they start at $65,000


----------



## 89rfl

wow! saw it today at the boat show and it looks like one mean rig, but the salesman said it would get up in 10 inches (hard sand). to me thats realy hard to belive for a boat that big.


----------



## theyallbreak

89rfl said:


> wow! saw it today at the boat show and it looks like one mean rig, but the salesman said it would get up in 10 inches (hard sand). to me thats realy hard to belive for a boat that big.


ROFL


----------



## Nwilkins

Beast


----------



## SSST

89rfl said:


> wow! saw it today at the boat show and it looks like one mean rig, but the salesman said it would get up in 10 inches (hard sand). to me thats realy hard to belive for a boat that big.


Aint no way in h*** that boat will get up in 10 in. over hard sand, over mud would be hard enough to believe but a hard bottom??? It is a beast though.


----------



## Agdud07

Biggest front deck I've ever seen on a bay boat. Looked like a cut down latitude or a dargel 25 with a middle pontoon/hull.


----------



## CalhounFishing

*Curious?*



jeffscout said:


> I'm not, but thanks. I fish Galveston and don't see the need for floating in 8-9" when most of my fishing is deeper than 3'. I'm guessing that boat is better suited for the Laguna, not the upper coast.


I'm, just curious what kind Of boat do YOU run up here in Galveston.


----------



## Profish00

:fishy:I purchased one at the show today, not a bad price at all.angelsm


----------



## jeffscout

CalhounFishing said:


> I'm, just curious what kind Of boat do YOU run up here in Galveston.


Older bay boat, 1999 22' Hydrasport BaySport w/ a '06 175 Zuke. Works great for West Bay, East Bay, and the jetties when the weather is right.

And you?


----------



## pipeliner345

all ya'll seen this boat and all we have so far is one pic from the show??/?/?/??/
could somebody please get some more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
360 would be a good start. not all of us can go to the show this year.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Here is a few.


----------



## big22

how about a video


----------



## Kenner21

Seems like that black seat fabric would get really hot during the summer,interesting looking boat


----------



## My Little Big boat

That's a good lookin boat! Bet it's a smooth ars ride too


----------



## fishin shallow

Profish00 said:


> :fishy:I purchased one at the show today, not a bad price at all.angelsm


Did you order 6 of every color?


----------



## Blue Fury

Coastline Marine said:


> If you are in the market for a big water boat that also floats in 8-9 inches please come by after the show and go for a ride in the X3 and then you could come back on 2 cool and share your experience.


To each his own, I run a shoalwater cat in Galveston and I'm glad I only draft 8-9" for many reasons.


----------



## shallowgal

*More pics*

A stock version of this boat, motor, trailer with standard options starts at $60K. We've just gotten the first unit built so we dont have alot of pictures and video yet, but here is what I have.


----------



## shallowgal

*more pics*

Here are some more


----------



## CalhounFishing

jeffscout said:


> Older bay boat, 1999 22' Hydrasport BaySport w/ a '06 175 Zuke. Works great for West Bay, East Bay, and the jetties when the weather is right.
> 
> And you?


2012 SCB Stingray with 300XS I also fish the same areas but run down to LLM throughout the year. There are many areas in west bay complex where I need the shallow water capabilities this boat gives me.


----------



## Chase This!

LOL. This boat cracks me UP.


----------



## whistlingdixie

The boat retails in the mid to upper 60's. We know the boat is sold to a guy who wanted all this stuff on his boat. If they had this boat at the Houston Show with a SHO 250 and all standard options i bet this thread would be completely different. I do not sell Shallow Sport but after looking at the boat in person and seeing all the thought that went into the boat I think it is a very neat boat and will sell. The guys at Coastline Marine did an absolute awesome job rigging the boat out with just about everything you could put on a boat.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

Nice looking boat, and I don't care for Shallow Sport boats much. I think it's about time they added something new to their lineup.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Great looking boat. Looks much better in the water. But I just noticed there's all those unnecessary options, and no trolling motor?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Did anybody look at the video, it looks pretty impressive, bet it will eat up the chop better than a pad-vee. Here it is.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think that is just bad to the bone! Really looks like the do it all boat.


----------



## FISHIN COUG

It just seems like that is a lot of boat, especially with all that is on it for that lone 300. That boat is just massive when seen in person. As I said it would be nice to see some numbers. Also curious if it's a good idea to be directly in front of that dome unit?


----------



## devil1824

Nice video.


----------



## gater

*Hull*



jeffscout said:


> Wow. Very specialized. I guess if you fish in deep south TX it works. If you fish Galveston, you better wear a back belt.


That boat would make an excellent choice for Galveston Bay, that is a smooth riding hull.

I looked the boat over hard yesterday and it is one fine looking boat with tons of storage and deck space. It runs shallow, I believe 6 inches and floats in about 8-10 inches.

This would be a great guide boat, especially down south. Other than guiding I'm not really sure what you gain by going to these 25-27' bay boats that are out there now.

Shallowsport did good though, it's a good looking rig! Gater


----------



## JED

It looks like a great boat for a guide that caters to larger parties/fares and one hell of a bait soaker. I just watched the seven minutes of video where the boat looks very stable while under way. However, in the video there is not piece of film that affirms the claims of shallow draft, running or planing in water under 12". Why is that?


----------



## jeffscout

JED said:


> It looks like a great boat for a guide that caters to larger parties/fares and one hell of a bait soaker. I just watched the seven minutes of video where the boat looks very stable while under way. However, in the video there is not piece of film that affirms the claims of shallow draft, running or planing in water under 12". Why is that?


I watched it, too. I still wonder how it handles rough water...typical Galveston rough water. It may be fine, lots of people love cat hulls for rough water.


----------



## Im Headed South

I'm still trying to find the 40k in upgrades.


----------



## RedXCross

To be totally critical and honest I like it! It rides incredible and takes water very well and effortless like the 27'. Do I need a boat that big right now,(NO) but I might in the future. It would absolutely eat Sabine and surrounding areas up. I bet the workmanship is awesome too. As well as Coastline rigging(wow) that is a touch of magic there! I don't necess. need all the gadgets, but a few would be nice.


----------



## finaddiction

Just returned from the boat show. Show was pretty dead so I spent quite a bit of time talking with the Coastline Marine rep. I asked about performance numbers and he said they weren't sure. It's too new. Shallow Sport had it in the water just long enough to shoot the video and that was it. He did say he had several orders already - all from guides. He also said that this boat was rigged by Shallow Sport. They did not do any of the rigging.


----------



## SiteCast

*croaker soaker*

nice boat...can't wait to see it loaded out of Port Mansfield hauling 8 croaker soaking clients at one time for some bay raping guide running two trips a day. Hahahaha...well....just sayin. No seriously, it's super nice, but I'll stick to my 16 foot scooter which floats in 4 inches and I guess just go up shallower to run from the boat load of potlickers that fish once a year, which this guy will be haulin.

Okay...I tried, but I can't think of anything positive to say. I mean, yes, its an awesome boat...but it just seems sad somehow. Is this what TX coastal fishing has come to? Bigger, faster, flashier, etc. I'll take the dirty little scooter boat or the stripped down 21 foot cat loaded with hard core grinders anytime over this. $100K??? nuff said.


----------



## theyallbreak

I need to build a big boat and then I can claim any numbers I want. Speed 100 (with a 250), draft 4", run in 2", holeshot 6"( hard pack sand of course). I'm not just picking on Shallow Sport. I know I'm just beating a dead horse though.


----------



## Coastline Marine

theyallbreak said:


> I need to build a big boat and then I can claim any numbers I want. Speed 100 (with a 250), draft 4", run in 2", holeshot 6"( hard pack sand of course). I'm not just picking on Shallow Sport. I know I'm just beating a dead horse though.


You should def build a boat, and then after you are in business for 30 years you can put your new model on 2cool so that you can get opinions from everyone about what you should have done different and the keyboard cowboys can tell you how your boat will perform.

The guys that are actually going to buy this boat or any other boat for that matter are laughing at y'all bc they will go ride in them and decide for themselves.

The 2 guys that left deposits on the X3 Saturday must not have read this thread or no way they would buy this over priced under performing sled.

Don't u guys kinda think it's kinda cool that we live in Texas where we have so many cool boats to chose from and a little bit of the American dream still lives?

I hope this post didn't **** anyone of you guys that have no intention of buying this boat anyway off!

-cole starr


----------



## Coastline Marine

Excuse me, Sunday not saturday


----------



## goodwood

pretty nice boat


----------



## BG 12

Well said Cole, I really don't know why Shallow Sport needs to take this boat out and run it to see how it will perform and what kind of numbers this boat will get, all they will need to do is put up a post and there is plenty of knowledge on this board to let them know just how this boat will run and perform. I'm willing to listen to anyone who has been in the boat and has an opinion of the boat on what it will or will not do. And after talking to somebody that has done just that, I think this boat will surprise a lot of people on how it performs and what it is capable of. You don't stay in business for 30 years selling boats making statements that are not true. Shallow Sport Reputation speaks for its self, and I know that everyone will have a chance to ride in this boat before they take delivery but the fact that people are wanting to order this new boat before they get a chance to ride in it says a lot about the past reputation of Shallow Sport. I think it will be a great addition to the Shallow Sport line.


----------



## williamcr

I think it's a great looking boat I am will be looking at it first when I get there Saturday 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longboat

89rfl said:


> wow! saw it today at the boat show and it looks like one mean rig, but the salesman said it would get up in 10 inches (hard sand). to me thats realy hard to belive for a boat that big.


Boat size doesn't have that much to do with getting up shallow. It's all about the displacement/power and balance. A lot of big boats draft LESS than smaller boats because they displace so much more water, and you can load them with more weight before they start losing significant draft.

I run a 26' tunnel that will float in 9", get up in 12" and run all day in 6" (and 3" in mud); however, it is an aluminum boat with sponsons.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I am just surpised everyone is complaining about a 25' boat on the Market. We sell the fire out of the Majek 25+ extremes, Pathfinder just came out with a 26' HPS, SCB has a 25+ bay boat,another boat company close to CC is coming out with a 25' boat, and how many other Texas companies build 25 or better bay boats? Shallow Sport is capitalizing on a growing market for guides and big bay boats that will run offshore.


----------



## theyallbreak

Coastline Marine said:


> You should def build a boat, and then after you are in business for 30 years you can put your new model on 2cool so that you can get opinions from everyone about what you should have done different and the keyboard cowboys can tell you how your boat will perform.
> 
> The guys that are actually going to buy this boat or any other boat for that matter are laughing at y'all bc they will go ride in them and decide for themselves.
> 
> The 2 guys that left deposits on the X3 Saturday must not have read this thread or no way they would buy this over priced under performing sled.
> 
> Don't u guys kinda think it's kinda cool that we live in Texas where we have so many cool boats to chose from and a little bit of the American dream still lives?
> 
> I hope this post didn't **** anyone of you guys that have no intention of buying this boat anyway off!
> 
> -cole starr


I never said is was not a nice boat. I don't understand why you have to make up numbers that are unrealistic of a boat that is nice enough already. I see that already on many other boats that are posted on here, I can buy anything i want. I'm not trying to stir things up but its the truth. I will be at the boat show some time this week and talk to some one face to face so i'm not a keyboard cowboy.(civil of course). Hope i did not upset anybody by this:doowapsta


----------



## theyallbreak

Never mind, like i said its beating a dead horse. Everybody has an opinion right wrong are indifferent.


----------



## williamcr

whistlingdixie said:


> I am just surpised everyone is complaining about a 25' boat on the Market. We sell the fire out of the Majek 25+ extremes, Pathfinder just came out with a 26' HPS, SCB has a 25+ bay boat,another boat company close to CC is coming out with a 25' boat, and how many other Texas companies build 25 or better bay boats? Shallow Sport is capitalizing on a growing market for guides and big bay boats that will run offshore.


I have been running the 25' Shoalwater hulls since 1998. It's nice to have to storage and the ability to make long runs, but there is times you have to pick your ramps. Like to one at 2004 in chocolate bayou it is not for me.

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OffshoreChris

After watching the video, it seems like there's a lot of boat in the water... Looks like there's 70-80% of the hull still in the water while on plane. How efficient is this hull? I cant imagine it being very efficient with that much boat in the water. Any numbers like full burn while you all were out testing?


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

I can't stop looking at the pictures. Well done Wes and all of the people at Shallow Sport. All of your hard work and attention to detail is not going unnoticed by anyone on this site. Regardless of what some are saying. For instance as I am typing this right now there are two well named boat builders and three captains currently viewing this thread. Well done guys. I am and plan on always being a Shallow Sport owner/fan.

-Kellen


----------



## Coastline Marine

OffshoreChris said:


> After watching the video, it seems like there's a lot of boat in the water... Looks like there's 70-80% of the hull still in the water while on plane. How efficient is this hull? I cant imagine it being very efficient with that much boat in the water. Any numbers like full burn while you all were out testing?


This boat has been in the water for about 2 hours total, we have some very impressive #s from the water testing SS did on the plug before building the mold but God knows we cant release those incase they are off by 1 inch or 1 mph from an actual completed boat.

This particular boat is going to be making the rounds to all the upcoming boat shows, I should have my X3 around mid February and I will put plenty of water time on it ASAP and get some dialed in performance #s


----------



## OffshoreChris

Coastline Marine said:


> This boat has been in the water for about 2 hours total, we have some very impressive #s from the water testing SS did on the plug before building the mold but God knows we cant release those incase they are off by 1 inch or 1 mph from an actual completed boat.
> 
> This particular boat is going to be making the rounds to all the upcoming boat shows, I should have my X3 around mid February and I will put plenty of water time on it ASAP and get some dialed in performance #s


Very cool. Cant wait to see whats in store.


----------



## InfamousJ

Dang, I might would consider an even trade for the Desperado on that beast.


----------



## fishin shallow

InfamousJ said:


> Dang, I might would consider an even trade for the Desperado on that beast.


Fiberglass don't pay a dime at the scrap yard so the only thing of value would be your engine:smile:


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I am on the list to buy this boat after hearing about it coming for the last year and running it Christmas Eve out of Port Isabel. I have owned a 21 Sport before and I sold my 2010 15' Shallow Sport 3 weeks ago. I have the official numbers straight from Wes, and he is being modest. Their are only 2 in existence right now...The one at the show and the one at his shop getting finished out. I have ridden on a X3 with a 250 SHO and a 300 Yamaha....With the SHO we hit 55 mph with a raised console, 40 gallons of gas, and three guys on board - one guy was pushing 280. (Hi-Seas 21 4-blade prop is what they said for the 250 sho-don't remember the 300)... With the 300 we got up to 63 mph. One windy day we blew through 2-3 footers at a cruise speed of 43 mph...I sat on the front ice chest and just smiled. I love the bow space...it's huge...two guys can pass each other by console, no problem....I have fished off a 27' Latitude before and since it's the same bottom as that boat - I know what this boat can do offshore...It surprised me though, I think it is the one of the easiest boats to drive....very responsive turning on plane and maneuvering in the harbor...My brother and I are splitting the boat price and we both like a lighter boat, so we are going with the 250 SHO. The boat show price is $60K with a nice lean post, 2 live well or one front Yeti and one live well....Capt. Chad Kinney's boat at the Houston show was just sick....not just Hydraulic, but power steering like your car....cable-less electronic shifters....radar....deep structure view and side view imaging...custom aluminum...2 in floor 8ft. offshore rod storage...front hatches were all insulated and lined for snapper boxes....3 huge insulated live wells....dual power pole blades...raised console.....new display dash....alum. rod holders and cup holders everywhere...Awesome rig but like $100K+.

...I'll be the guy that starts with just a power-pole and goes from there. You guys should take a ride, it's really worth it....but it will hook you, so prepare that talk with the wife.

25' X3 Specifications

25' X3
Length- 25'5"
Width- 9'
Approx. Weight- 2500 lbs.
Draft- 8"
Fuel Cap- 60 Gallons
Draft on Plane- 4"
Hull- Tri Hull Tunnel
Hole Shot- 12"


----------



## Copano/Aransas

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> I am on the list to buy this boat after hearing about it coming for the last year and running it Christmas Eve out of Port Isabel. I have owned a 21 Sport before and I sold my 2010 15' Shallow Sport 3 weeks ago. I have the official numbers straight from Wes, and he is being modest. Their are only 2 in existence right now...The one at the show and the one at his shop getting finished out. I have ridden on a X3 with a 250 SHO and a 300 Yamaha....With the SHO we hit 55 mph with a raised console, 40 gallons of gas, and three guys on board - one guy was pushing 280. (Hi-Seas 21 4-blade prop is what they said for the 250 sho-don't remember the 300)... With the 300 we got up to 63 mph. One windy day we blew through 2-3 footers at a cruise speed of 43 mph...I sat on the front ice chest and just smiled. I love the bow space...it's huge...two guys can pass each other by console, no problem....I have fished off a 27' Latitude before and since it's the same bottom as that boat - I know what this boat can do offshore...It surprised me though, I think it is the one of the easiest boats to drive....very responsive turning on plane and maneuvering in the harbor...My brother and I are splitting the boat price and we both like a lighter boat, so we are going with the 250 SHO. The boat show price is $60K with a nice lean post, 2 live well or one front Yeti and one live well....Capt. Chad Kinney's boat at the Houston show was just sick....not just Hydraulic, but power steering like your car....cable-less electronic shifters....radar....deep structure view and side view imaging...custom aluminum...2 in floor 8ft. offshore rod storage...front hatches were all insulated and lined for snapper boxes....3 huge insulated live wells....dual power pole blades...raised console.....new display dash....alum. rod holders and cup holders everywhere...Awesome rig but like $100K+.
> 
> ...I'll be the guy that starts with just a power-pole and goes from there. You guys should take a ride, it's really worth it....but it will hook you, so prepare that talk with the wife.
> 
> 25' X3 Specifications
> 
> 25' X3
> Length- 25'5"
> Width- 9'
> Approx. Weight- 2500 lbs.
> Draft- 8"
> Fuel Cap- 60 Gallons
> Draft on Plane- 4"
> Hull- Tri Hull Tunnel
> Hole Shot- 12"


Awesome, let me say that again Awesome. Draft on plane is really 4" ? :texasflag


----------



## Part Timer

My cousin was there and said they were asking 90k for the one at the show. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theyallbreak

Copano/Aransas said:


> Awesome, let me say that again Awesome. Draft on plane is really 4" ? :texasflag[/QUOTE. :headknock


----------



## Supergas

*Wide Load Permit ??*

So you will have to get a wide load permit every time you trailer this boat?? Don't get me wrong, I love a big wide boat, BUT,

TXDOT max width is 8'6" with out a permit as I understand it..

*Texas Legal Size and Weight Limits

The State of Texas has established legal size and weight limits for vehicles and the loads when operating on state-maintained roads and bridges.

Width Limits

Width is measured from the outside points of the widest extremities, excluding safety devices.

Explanation	Measurement

Legal width limit 8', 6" (102")*

Maximum width permitted on holidays 14', except for manufactured housing
Maximum width permitted on controlled access highways* (Interstate Highway System) 16', except for manufactured housing
Maximum width permitted without route and traffic studies and certification by applicant on file 20'
Maximum width permitted for new houses 34'
Maximum width permitted for existing houses 40'
Maximum width permitted for new tanks 34'
Maximum width permitted for existing tanks 40'
Maximum width permitted for portable buildings No limit
Maximum width for manufactured housing No limit

Good luck with the increased DPS enforcement

Supergas


----------



## shallowgal

That should probably say 4"-6". Depends. And again, we can only go on the numbers we've seen so far. 

Do yall understand how the hydrodynamics of the bottom of the hull work to lift it on plane? Most of the time I like to overshoot the numbers on the side of conservation because just because a boat CAN do something doesnt mean you SHOULD do it.

Just like with the 27' Latitude, its hard to even talk about what this boat will do because no one will believe you unless they've seen it for themselves. We're working pretty hard to get more units built so people can do just that.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Any pic's of it on the trailer ?


----------



## saltwatersensations

100k for a bay boat to catch trout/reds? Is this really marketable to the average bay fisherman? I could see guides/lodges using it. Nice looking rig but overkill IMO in boat size and price for sure.


----------



## whistlingdixie

saltwatersensations said:


> 100k for a bay boat to catch trout/reds? Is this really marketable to the average bay fisherman? I could see guides/lodges using it. Nice looking rig but overkill IMO in boat size and price for sure.


I believe this boat is sold to a guide. Base price is around 60k w/ 250 SHO


----------



## skeeter77346

Innovation is good. Maybe the X3 is not for EVERYONE, but few things are. 
Kudos to SS for steppin' out with the X3 and like any other product, the X3 has a target market.
I know some LA guides who would likely want one. Nearshore mangroves to backwater reds.
There are more fulltime guides than you think running 'higher priced guide rigs' and I bet they do fine on resale.


----------



## Trouthunter

I think the boat is a beast and I can't wait to run it. Chad's been waiting on it for a good while now lol...patiently I might add. 

Bamm Bamm Charters out of Port Mansfield, Captain Chad Kinney is the owner.

TH


----------



## rvd

patwilson said:


> Reminds me of the old Falcon Skipjack or Falcon Thunderbird?


Yes it does


----------



## C-Rob

patwilson said:


> Reminds me of the old Falcon Skipjack or Falcon Thunderbird?


It should! It's a spawn from a design that was made notorious (or at least made a lasting, and memorable, impression) from within the family many years ago..

That is an awesome boat and I cant wait to hear the the end-user reviews once they get on the water. I will not be ordering one, simply because I cannot afford it, or any other PB for that matter, but I certainly will not hate on those that can or choose to do so.

(Clarification: the 2nd paragraph was *NOT* in response to PatWilson, as I did not see his post as an attack on the boat, design, cost, or functionality)


----------



## patwilson

Hey C-Rob,
The only reason I said that is because I grew up on an old Falcon Skipjack. My dad loved that boat and still today talks about it. The X3 brought back some good memories!


----------



## Redfishr

patwilson said:


> Hey C-Rob,
> The only reason I said that is because I grew up on an old Falcon Skipjack. My dad loved that boat and still today talks about it. The X3 brought back some good memories!


That was the boat design for the ages back then.
Lots of folks had them. I fished from one in the 70' and early 80's many times.


----------



## pipeliner345

shallowgal said:


> That should probably say 4"-6". Depends. And again, we can only go on the numbers we've seen so far.
> 
> Do yall understand how the hydrodynamics of the bottom of the hull work to lift it on plane? Most of the time I like to overshoot the numbers on the side of conservation because just because a boat CAN do something doesnt mean you SHOULD do it.
> 
> Just like with the 27' Latitude, its hard to even talk about what this boat will do because no one will believe you unless they've seen it for themselves. We're working pretty hard to get more units built so people can do just that.


You go GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345

Coastline Marine said:


> You should def build a boat, and then after you are in business for 30 years you can put your new model on 2cool so that you can get opinions from everyone about what you should have done different and the keyboard cowboys can tell you how your boat will perform.
> 
> The guys that are actually going to buy this boat or any other boat for that matter are laughing at y'all bc they will go ride in them and decide for themselves.
> 
> The 2 guys that left deposits on the X3 Saturday must not have read this thread or no way they would buy this over priced under performing sled.
> 
> Don't u guys kinda think it's kinda cool that we live in Texas where we have so many cool boats to chose from and a little bit of the American dream still lives?
> 
> I hope this post didn't **** anyone of you guys that have no intention of buying this boat anyway off!
> 
> -cole starr


LOL!!!!...........well said cole. i could'nt agree more. this place has become full!! of rocket scientist. just because ya'll can't afford one does not make it a POS. i think its a beautiful!!! boat. but i cant afford it either. now if they come out with a 22 footer....well thats a different story. 
SS, SCB, and others are high end boats, and they are made that way.
i own a shallow sport, so that makes me bias...60 - 100 K is a high end boat, and thats what they are!


----------



## C BISHOP

patwilson said:


> Hey C-Rob,
> The only reason I said that is because I grew up on an old Falcon Skipjack. My dad loved that boat and still today talks about it. The X3 brought back some good memories!


X2 , my dad still talks about his Malibu, one of the best riding boats he said he has ever had


----------



## HookSetterTX

pipeliner345 said:


> LOL!!!!...........well said cole. i could'nt agree more. this place has become full!! of rocket scientist. just because ya'll can't afford one does not make it a POS. i think its a beautiful!!! boat. but i cant afford it either. now if they come out with a 22 footer....well thats a different story.
> SS, SCB, and others are high end boats, and they are made that way.
> i own a shallow sport, so that makes me bias...60 - 100 K is a high end boat, and thats what they are!


I don't think anyone is calling the boat a POS. I think its more so folks saying you have got to be nuts or have more money then you need to pay a $100k for a bay boat. I will however agree with you and say Shallow Sport does make a great boat. Heck, I just feel sorry for the guy because of the bath he's is going to take on it when he goes to sell the boat. Ouch!


----------



## longboat

Jerryhking said:


> ... I think its more so folks saying you have got to be nuts or have more money then you need to pay a $100k for a bay boat. ...


I think there is a thread like this every year during the boat show. The only thing that changes is the price ceiling. hwell:


----------



## ReelWork

That is one AWESOME BOAT! Sure this will be similarly capable to the Dargel - which is also a very impressive boat. I can't believe some of the negative comments about draft, depth required to get on plane, etc.. Think some people don't understand what weight displacement is as that is what dictates the draft but then again, some folk will talk smack about anything. 

Nice boat Shallow Sport!


----------



## Trouthunter

My Dad had a Falcon Malibu and Jaguar...both boats ran very well and handled the roughest water with ease.

Neither ran shallow though. 

TH


----------



## devil1824

I just noticed this thread has over 20k views! Good,bad,shallow,deep,rough,smooth. It's great advertisement.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed

I'm just waitin for more pics.


----------



## Produce357

I am new to this site and soon due to hard work and some good fortune, I will be purchasing my first boat in the near future and I can get whatever I want. Want versus Need. 

Ideally I want to do it all: run/get up skinny; have room for my buddies; be safe and secure for the wife and kiddo; handle big water crossing the various bays; able to go off-shore on occasion; and, be a top quality build.

Originally I was hot for a Majek Illusion. Then I started eyeing the Shallow Sports. I have fished a good bit out of an El Pescador (but when I drive this boat I am not at ease with handling) and I feel that it is a good boat. Now I am eyeballing TranSports and Shoalwaters. Friends are highly recommending Haynie HO. And the poor ol' farm boy in me is interested in the Boatright Marine.

I am going nuts trying to decide. Kind of like when I was a youngster and trying to decide which girl would get the honor of my attention that night. 

All that being said, I appreciate all the information that is put forth by folks with more experience than me.


----------



## patwilson

Welcome!
Hang in there, lots of good info on 2cool....



Produce357 said:


> I am new to this site and soon due to hard work and some good fortune, I will be purchasing my first boat in the near future and I can get whatever I want. Want versus Need.
> 
> Ideally I want to do it all: run/get up skinny; have room for my buddies; be safe and secure for the wife and kiddo; handle big water crossing the various bays; able to go off-shore on occasion; and, be a top quality build.
> 
> Originally I was hot for a Majek Illusion. Then I started eyeing the Shallow Sports. I have fished a good bit out of an El Pescador (but when I drive this boat I am not at ease with handling) and I feel that it is a good boat. Now I am eyeballing TranSports and Shoalwaters. Friends are highly recommending Haynie HO. And the poor ol' farm boy in me is interested in the Boatright Marine.
> 
> I am going nuts trying to decide. Kind of like when I was a youngster and trying to decide which girl would get the honor of my attention that night.
> 
> All that being said, I appreciate all the information that is put forth by folks with more experience than me.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I do know Capt. Chad Kinney is on the Shallow Sport Pro Team and he wanted the first one, so he probably got a guide discount...I don't think he will take a bath on the boat....The electronics may depreciate over time, but I know some guides will turn their boats every so many years and some will keep the accessories for their next boat and just sell the boat....others just sell the entire rig....Well, besides how much money will he save not firing up the diesels on his 40' Bertram-on good days-to hit some great Mansfield Snapper holes 15 miles Offshore?

For my brother and I, this is a perfect boat. We have a cabin in the Land Cut. And for carrying a lot of people, supplies, and overall fishability - This Is It For Us! Very Happy This Tri-Hull Is Finally Here. Wes told me if we bought it during the show, he could have it ready by late May to June.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Interesting boat. It's expensive, but most quality boats are. 65K starting price is about 8-10 higher than I think it should be but I'm not buying one.

At least it looks a lot better than that ugly arse 25' dargel.


----------



## texasislandboy

didnt shallow sport try a tri hull before...


----------



## [email protected]

I think the boat looks absolutely awesome and applaud Shallow Sport on this boat. Yes it's expensive but you can call this an offshore boat as well and you know people pay WAY more than 100k for those boats. It's really awesome all of the bells and whistles they put on this boat, especially the high up casting tower burn bar. Perfect guide boat for the shallows as well as trips offshore on good days. Shallow Sports have always been expensive so 65k base price for this huge boat is not really that crazy, plus in my mind you get what you pay for from this company.


----------



## RedXCross

Yes and they still build them, It is called the Latitude 27' and is parked right next to the the 25' at boat show.



texasislandboy said:


> didnt shallow sport try a tri hull before...


----------



## Redfishr

Awesome boat Shallow Sport ....


----------



## Blue Fury

Kyle 1974 said:


> At least it looks a lot better than that ugly arse 25' dargel.


Second that, the 25' Dargel cat is hideous. The X3 actually looks pretty frikin' awesome.


----------



## Yella Fevre

You really want to be impressed? Check out their facility and watch them do fiberglass and you'll be sold. Travis and Wes are good people.


----------



## gulfcoastal

Way to go Wes! Keep leading the way. It was everything you said it would be the last time we talked. Looks like its the talk of show for sure!! Good job.


----------



## gulfcoastal

*Cost of boat too high?*

Wes, just watched the video, looks like it will be also popular for the folks that have or need 2 boats(offshore and bay all in one) that has two save them money on trailers, tags/registration/electronics/power pole/trolling motor/insurance/boat storage, and on and on and on. That is just savings in the initial purchase. *Post those numbers* and see what the savings will total, these numbers won't surprise your potential and repeat customers.


----------



## southbay

shallowgal said:


> A stock version of this boat, motor, trailer with standard options starts at $60K. We've just gotten the first unit built so we dont have alot of pictures and video yet, but here is what I have.


Hey ShallowGal!
Pretty nice looking rig. You all did a good job on it. 9 foot beam? What kind of trailer do you use and tire size? How can it be hauled on Texas roads or highways with a 102" maximum width? Just curious because our own South Bay 180, 200 and 240 at 8'6" was a thrill to setup a trailer for that didn't require the owner to use a step ladder to board it. Just curious. Great job though and wish you luck.


----------



## shallowgal

Thank you Mr. Gagan,

We worked really hard on it. We are using the same trailer as the 24 sport and 24V, just different bunks. And of course the beams on our 18's and 20's are much smaller, like your 180 and 200. The beams on most companies 24' + boats exceed the max tow width actually. Tran, Shoalcat 23', Hanie 24', Dargel 25', etc. Or at least the outside wheel fender to wheel fender measurement is. 

As far as needing a ladder goes, we've only ever put a ladder on the government edition 27' for ease of boarding for law enforcement. The 25 X3 is easy enough to board on a trailer that my 4 year old can do it.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Any plans to have one down at that corpus boat show next month?


----------



## shallowgal

Corpus dealer hasnt decided whether they are entering the show yet. It has been such a joke the past few years. But we are going to do something there regardless. Like a dealership boat show with on water demos, etc.


----------



## Kyle 1974

shallowgal said:


> Corpus dealer hasnt decided whether they are entering the show yet. It has been such a joke the past few years. But we are going to do something there regardless. Like a dealership boat show with on water demos, etc.


Cool. I would like to go for a ride. Packery jetties are right there so it woul be a great place to test some bigger water. I can't swing a bay boat and an offshore boat, really been looking for a good crossover for a few years.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*New pics of Shallow Sport X3*

Wes sent me some new pics


----------



## aggiefishinDr

Very nice!!!! I really like that boat.


----------



## kcliff

the led's up forward are a nice touch while running and mooring up.


----------



## Capt.Steubing

Very cool boat, got to see it in person @ the Austin boat show.I liked the in floor rod storage.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat

I think this is the best Shallow Sport that has been made.


----------



## ReelWork

Curious how this boat runs in slop and chop and all the avrying angles (quartering, head on, side swell, following etc). Is there any cat sneeze or hull slapping and if so at what point does it happen? For instance does the boat/hull do really well in true 1-2 footers but starts to get nasty beyond 2 feet or when the swells are stacked or tight? 

Just curious. Been on quite a few cats and they are awesome in some conditions where a v-hull is pounding and vice-a-versa. 

Guessing the re-entry is decently soft (like the airborn picture above). 

The more I see pics of this boat the more I really like it!!



and no, will not be buying (momma would shoot me). :biggrin:


----------



## shallowgal

Had 3 people test drive it in Corpus last weekend and all 3 put in an order. Two of them were already considering and had demo'd other CC Cat hulls and preferred the ride of the Tri. We added "sneeze guards" to the front of this hull, you can see them in the bow shots. This eliminates cat sneeze.

I havent personally had the opportunity to put this model through the rough stuff yet because I'm very pregnant, but I have been on its big brother (the Latitude) multiple times on seriously questionable weather days. Its hard to describe the ride in words really because it doesnt ride like any other type of boat at all. Fortunately we are in full gear on production and have a lot of them sold in all different bay systems so people should be able to get a ride on one if they want to see for themselves.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*Shallow Sport X3 Video*


----------

